# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Canales >  Gold Coast, la ciudad australiana de los canales de agua

## Jonasino

> Un destino fascinante para descubrir desde sus acuáticas calles navegables.
> 
> Playas y canales protagonistas en una ciudad de agua
> 
> A 70 kilómetros al sur de Brisbane, Gold Coast es una ciudad australiana costera que cuenta más de 400 kilómetros de vías navegables sobre el agua que la convierten en una de las ciudades más peculiares y admiradas.
> 
> Conocerla dando un paseo en barca o haciendo una ruta en lanchas rápidas es todo un descubrimiento. Una atractiva ciudad de agua con el encanto de los canales y el ambiente de unas extraordinarias playas.
> 
> Considerada como uno de los destinos turísticos más visitados de Australia, su clima subtropical, sus atractivas playas, su oferta cultural y sus seductores canales hacen de ella un deseado objetivo para viajeros y visitantes.
> ...


Fuente: aquaservice.com

----------

Los terrines (03-may-2015)

----------

